# 1969 Schwinn Typhoon - what model Bendix rear hub?



## Rivnut (Sep 19, 2021)

As the title says, in 1969, what model Bendix coaster brake would have come on a Schwinn Typhoon?  I went to a swap meet on Saturday and picked up a 1969 Typhoon (Campus green) frame and fork For $20. Traded the guy next to me a blue chain guard for a matching green one.  From my own stash, I pulled a green seat, correct fenders, handle bars, stem, crank set, and two chrome S7 front wheels. Everything I need except a rear hub.  The spokes are good and I just want to lace a coaster brake hub into one of the rims. Had a pair of 26 X 1-3/4” tires at home. I NEED TO KNOW WHICH BENDIX REAR HUB IS 1969, I’m at an impasse right now, any and all help will be appreciated.  I’d like to keep my investment to no more than I have in it now.  Anyone have one to swap for ???.  I have some ND model D hubs, a 50s era Schwinn girls tank (Staley) a 60s era girls Schwinn non chrome tank, a Schwinn Phantom chain guard, a Murray rat trap front rack, and a bunch of other stuff.  
Thanks, Ed


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> As the title says, in 1969, what model Bendix coaster brake would have come on a Schwinn Typhoon?  I went to a swap meet on Saturday and picked up a 1969 Typhoon (Campus green) frame and fork For $20. Traded the guy next to me a blue chain guard for a matching green one.  From my own stash, I pulled a green seat, correct fenders, handle bars, stem, crank set, and two chrome S7 front wheels. Everything I need except a rear hub.  The spokes are good and I just want to lace a coaster brake hub into one of the rims. Had a pair of 26 X 1-3/4” tires at home. I NEED TO KNOW WHICH BENDIX REAR HUB IS 1969, I’m at an impasse right now, any and all help will be appreciated.  I’d like to keep my investment to no more than I have in it now.  Anyone have one to swap for ???.  I have some ND model D hubs, a 50s era Schwinn girls tank (Staley) a 60s era girls Schwinn non chrome tank, a Schwinn Phantom chain guard, a Murray rat trap front rack, and a bunch of other stuff.
> Thanks, Ed



The 1969 I have has an Red band 2 smooth shell with a 3 tab cog. I guess it could have the one year only knurled shell with a red band. I do not think it would have the earlier red band smooth shell with splined cog. I have a correct red band but I have not cleaned it up I'm unsure of the condition of it.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 19, 2021)

@coasterbrakejunkie1969  I have a knurled shell, and an axle with no bearings. I don’t know if they came on the same bike or not.  The internal parts seem too long for the Hub. I don’t think that bearings would make up the spacing.   The sad thing is: I just gave away a complete 63 Fiesta. Sat it by the curb and put a “free” sign on it.  You hang on to something for 4-5 years, get tired of it, and get rid of it only to need something from it a couple of weeks later.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2021)

All of the early bendix hubs are not interchangable. They also made 2 different knurled hubs but i believe the internals are the same. I have grennphantoms Schwinn guide it explains the hubs quite well. I will take a look later and get back to you. I will also see how that hub I have looks condition wise.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2021)

I just laced a real nice one onto a rim 2 nights ago.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 19, 2021)

I appreciate that. Just let me know.
Ed


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I appreciate that. Just let me know.
> Ed



It looks like late '69 they introduced the newer knurled hub and they are not compatible with older smooth  red band. Maybe you have older internals  and a newer hub. You want a red band smooth hub. Let me take a look at what I have later on.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 19, 2021)

Sounds exactly like what I'm experiencing.  Bearings that fit on the axle are too big for the race in the hub.

I found my printout for Bendix Coaster Brake interchangeability and it pretty much confirms what you're saying that RB and RB-2 share the same shell and other parts except for "Expander, anchor end" and dust cap.  It looks like as long as I have a complete axle with brake shoes, expanders, etc. (RB or RB2) that no matter which one it is, it will fit within the same shell.  Let me know what you come up with.  
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 21, 2021)

I'm guessing that even though my frame is stamped 1969, the bike won't be accurate to that date.  The chainring is not a Mag Wheel chainring, it's an earlier clover leaf design  And the internals that I have for the coaster brake is for an RB.  So, it looks like I need a pre-69 hub as well.  Still trying to build the bike from the $20 frame up at no additional cost, or minimal if needed.  So if you, or anyone reading this post has a shell for a Bendix RB or RB2 that they need to part with, let me know.
Thanks, Ed


----------



## ian (Sep 22, 2021)

I have this Bendix shell, but I'm not sure about the age. If this works, let me know.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 22, 2021)

ian said:


> I have this Bendix shell, but I'm not sure about the age. If this works, let me know.
> 
> View attachment 1482832
> 
> View attachment 1482833



Ian, 
Thanks but I've already found one.  I have a really nice 36 hole knurled hub (model 70?) if anyone needs one.  This would be my favor for a pay it forward.
Ed


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 26, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> As the title says, in 1969, what model Bendix coaster brake would have come on a Schwinn Typhoon?  I went to a swap meet on Saturday and picked up a 1969 Typhoon (Campus green) frame and fork For $20. Traded the guy next to me a blue chain guard for a matching green one.  From my own stash, I pulled a green seat, correct fenders, handle bars, stem, crank set, and two chrome S7 front wheels. Everything I need except a rear hub.  The spokes are good and I just want to lace a coaster brake hub into one of the rims. Had a pair of 26 X 1-3/4” tires at home. I NEED TO KNOW WHICH BENDIX REAR HUB IS 1969, I’m at an impasse right now, any and all help will be appreciated.  I’d like to keep my investment to no more than I have in it now.  Anyone have one to swap for ???.  I have some ND model D hubs, a 50s era Schwinn girls tank (Staley) a 60s era girls Schwinn non chrome tank, a Schwinn Phantom chain guard, a Murray rat trap front rack, and a bunch of other stuff.
> Thanks, Ed




IMO, it would all depend on the model year. 68 or 69 would have had the RB-2 hub, and anything for 1970 would have had the 70 hub.


----------

